# Presenting our Amstaffs and White Swiss Shepherds



## ictw (Jan 13, 2021)

Here I would like to present our Amstaffs and White Swiss Shepherds (and our cat) we are FCI breeders, participating in shows around Europe.
Our two mini poodles have great relationships with our bigger dogs, all living together nice life. ☺
Cuba (Amstaff female) - registered name Proud Line I Like The Way You
joined us in 2016, she is born 05. November 2015, brindle brown coat and fantastic character. All our dogs have done health checks and have valid breeding licenses.









Next is her daughter, who lives with our friend, Roxy (registered name: Bandita I Came to Win), also dark brindle.









We have also white-brown Amstaff girl that came from Serbia in 2019, called Beba (registered name: Prada I Came to Win Dolly Bell).









Here comes our White Swiss Shepherds. First that joined us is Una (Una Fliegeland).









One and only male we have is also White Swiss Shepherd, winner of many shows (Euro Winner 2019, International Champion,....). His name is Bjorn (Bjorn Bako Lord of North).









And Una daughter, Dominetta (Dominetta I Came to Win).









We are also waiting for two more BBS females to join us in Spring, one is daughter of our Bjorn and one comes from Russia. More about them later. 😊
Here is also our website: www.ictw-kennel.com, if someone would like to see and learn more about breeds we have!


----------



## ictw (Jan 13, 2021)

Our 5 months old cat, Maggie. ❤


----------



## ictw (Jan 13, 2021)

Bjorn’s daughter who will join us soon, Alpina (Chloe Rose of Cataline Wolf).


----------



## ictw (Jan 13, 2021)

And little Russian girl we are waiting for... Taiga (Calinca-Malinka iz Beloy Brigady).


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Wow, they are all beautiful!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Very pretty brood!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Ughhh <3 Other than Poodles, AM Staffs are one of my loves.. along with American staffordshire bull terriers. Such characters.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful gang !


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

My heart🥺😢. I have a question @ictw what are the differences between the White Swiss Shepherd and the German Shepherd?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

These photos are all exquisite, but Taiga.... Oh my goodness. That might be the cutest puppy I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What good looking dogs! I have never heard of Swiss Shepherds. Oh, my! They’re attractive. That puppy!!!


----------

